# Clanking noise from front end ?



## Danny UK (Mar 8, 2006)

I just picked up my 2006 GTO tonight drove home. As i was turning a corner at slow speed or went over speed bumps there is clanking from the front end is this normal and will it set or is this a problem ?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats on your new car. A couple of things. Make sure you check your tire pressure. The cars are pumped to 60 psi overseas to prevent flat spots during shipping -- and a lot of dealers don't bother to set them correctly.

Regarding your problem -- take your steering wheel and turn it full right -- then look at the left front spring -- then repeat by turning full left and checking the right front spring. These cars are shipped with blocks in the springs -- I think they're red in color -- and your dealer may not have removed them during prep.

Since this is the only car Pontiac dealers sell that are brought in by boat -- a lot of them just don't have the experience to prep them right. If nothing's in there -- I'd play it safe and have them check it out.


----------



## kevlar2005 (Dec 5, 2005)

*Clanking noise*

I found that there were two brass colored links that were hanging down through the forward frame member at the very corners of the frame. My guess is that these links were used in transport to secure the car and they were never removed at the dealership. They do make a "clanking" noise on rough pavement. The links were easy to remove and I was suprised that the links even stayed in there as long as they had been there. Hope this helps.


----------

